# Herb Garden



## Sundancers

Anyone else work with herbs or have a herb garden?


----------



## Energyvet

Me.................


----------



## TinyHouse

I've had herbs - mostly basil - but I've never done much with them. I want to start one here - possibly a "fancy" one in a circle, with rocks, etc. 

I need to learn how to use them once I've got them growing. We never had fresh herbs when I was growing up that I remember. Salt and pepper, that was it.


----------



## Energyvet

Joy of cooking has great recipes and uses lots of fresh herbs. I just got a new anniversary edition for about $28.


----------



## Sundancers

TinyHouse said:


> I've had herbs - mostly basil - but I've never done much with them. I want to start one here - possibly a "fancy" one in a circle, with rocks, etc.
> 
> I need to learn how to use them once I've got them growing. We never had fresh herbs when I was growing up that I remember. Salt and pepper, that was it.


Herbs are great ... You could start with some basic herbs like garlic, chives, thyme etc ... cooking with them is grand but I like them for medical reasons also.

I love my marshmallow root tea.


----------



## TinyHouse

Sundancers said:


> Herbs are great ... You could start with some basic herbs like garlic, chives, thyme etc ... cooking with them is grand but I like them for medical reasons also.
> 
> I love my marshmallow root tea.


oh oh oh!!! I want to know about the marshmallow root! I've just recently heard of it and it sounds so cool. How do you start it, is it hard to grow, and how do you make it into tea?

I actually do have some chives that I started from seed in a pot. I started them last year, they made it all through the winter, I dug them up and put them in a pot to take with me when I sold my house and moved and now they are blooming! I also got some garlic from a farmer's market to plant this fall, I just need to get the spot worked up for it and then plant it. I also got some parsley started from seed last year too and it made it through the winter also, but it's still at my daughter's house all wild and gone to seed in a big pot. I'm not even sure it's still alive now though. 

But I want to hear more about the marshmallow root!


----------



## Sundancers

Marshmallow is one of the first herbs I tried in the garden. Awesome plant and very easy to grow from seeds.

It gets about 4 ft tall and has a very pretty bloom to it. Some folks use the flower/leafs for tea but I like the root best.

It is a very soothing herb for a sore throat, it can also be used topically to soothe irritation in the skin caused by rashes.

To make a (tea) decoction ... Place chopped dry root in a pot of boiling water and simmer for about 10 minutes. Drain the root out and drink as needed. (Many herb stores have mallow tea bags)

Red Clover was my second herb to work with and I wildcraft it.


----------



## TinyHouse

Red clover! I just seeded a whole bunch to try to replace all the weeds I have here. My place is just a field and was being used to store big round bales of hay for several years and now I have crap on a lot of it instead of grass. So I got 15 lbs. of red clover seed and a little hand-held seeder, tilled up as much as I could handle without dropping dead and got it all seeded right before the rain and cool weather hit day before yesterday. I don't want a "lawn" - I want something useful. I didn't even think about being able to use the red clover for myself. I was more thinking of tilling it under to enrich the soil - or at least not have to mow it. 

Of course, now it has to actually grow......


----------



## Sundancers

I used red clover as a tea and I like them in salads also. It is a women herb... 

Mullein is a good herb for folks just starting out. It is kind of hard to miss. (6 ft tall with yellow blooms) Great for ear problems & respiratory illness. 

I wildcraft it also. (My husband said he can no longer cut "weeds down because I scream, HERB!"

LOL


----------



## TinyHouse

Yep, I know mullein. Unfortunately I don't seem to have any on my place. 

I ordered some marshmallow plant seeds. It's getting really dangerous for me to go look for a specific plant..... I wind up ordering a bunch of cool stuff. I also ordered purple carrots and fall bulbs.


----------



## Sundancers

Sounds cool!

Hmmm ... purple carrots!!!


----------



## TinyHouse

We'll see.. I've never had any luck with carrots before. But THIS TIME, I have compost! and I plan to put them in raised beds. 

Wish me luck. 

Oh, and I got poppies! We had those when I was growing up. I would LOVE to have a large bed of orange poppies! 

Again - wish me luck.


----------



## BootedBantam

Did someone say Herbs? I love cooking with fresh herbs. This year I had cilantro, basil, mint, sage, fennel, oregano, dill, thyme, and parsely. I put them in water, just like you would flowers, and it keeps them fresh longer in fridge. I also tie them and hang to dry and crush up and put in spice jars. Another trick I do is cut them up fresh, put in ice cube trays or popcicle molds and pour in olive oil. Freeze them and quick and easy to toss in dishes. I used chives and garlic for my frozen herbs. I had a good year with the herbs. Next year plan to go bigger in the garden. Planning on building planter beds next year.


----------



## Energyvet

Booted, where were you when I was asking these questions? Now I know who to consult when I'm tripping over my spearmint. Lol.


----------



## Sundancers

BootedBantam said:


> Did someone say Herbs? I love cooking with fresh herbs. This year I had cilantro, basil, mint, sage, fennel, oregano, dill, thyme, and parsely. I put them in water, just like you would flowers, and it keeps them fresh longer in fridge. I also tie them and hang to dry and crush up and put in spice jars. Another trick I do is cut them up fresh, put in ice cube trays or popcicle molds and pour in olive oil. Freeze them and quick and easy to toss in dishes. I used chives and garlic for my frozen herbs. I had a good year with the herbs. Next year plan to go bigger in the garden. Planning on building planter beds next year.


Does your cilantro go to seed fast?

I have tried it in the garden and greenhouse, next will be the kitchen ... I keep it cut back with use but the next thing I know ... it is off to seed.


----------



## Energyvet

Mine too. I just pull it up, put it in the compost and let the seedlings get big. It's like breeding fruit flies or rabbits I suppose.


----------



## Roslyn

I have grown and used herbs for close to 20 years. It started in Culinary School when I grew mostly food related herbs, but then I became interested in learning about the plants for healing etc. I have learned to recognize some wild plants and I now make my own concoctions for the scaly eczema on my hands and immune boosters for my winter tea.

Right now I grow herbs among everything else, they tell me where they want to grow, instead of a designated "herb" garden. I also cultivate an area for wild flowers like the black eyed susans, lillies and yarrow. I also am collecting seeds from several wildflowers to grow just because I like them. Hey, I know they are hardy in my area!!

I grow many different herbs too many to list, really. However my list of herbs to grow in the future is longer........ there is never enough space!!


----------



## BootedBantam

I have never grown marshmallow root. Is it underground? I want to grow my own ginger need big buckets... As far a Cinlantro, we eat it before it goes to seed. Cilantro and lime are a favorite in my house. Cillantro seeds are called corriander seeds, which I love, I put in teas..maybe next year I will let some seed just to see what it looks like? The only thing I let go to seed was the brocolli and romaine lettuce, after I cut them down the flowers grew and they went to seed after cutting them down a third time they look healthy now. 

I do know different herbs like different spots around the house. Mint grows like a weed, put in in a container. 

I believe herbs, spices, plants, fruits, vegetables, milk, and eggs are the best foods...I believe eating the right foods can create a balance in your belly..I believe they all have medicinal properties. 

I am hooked on tumeric, paprika, and lemon chicken right now. You can sprinkle the cilantro on top after you take chicken out of oven....yummmm


----------



## Energyvet

Ever heard of The Primal Blueprint? Great book, great read, great way to live. Oooppps! I tipped my hand.


----------



## BootedBantam

You are what you eat...I want to try sprouts, heard they were good for the chickens, too.


----------



## Energyvet

Since its been getting cooler at night, I've moved a lot of my herbs inside. With 6 cats, I used to not be able to have house plants. But with the herbs, first they give off an aroma and secondly if my cats eat them I'm not too worried cause they're edible. Since they have been accessible, I've seen a few of my cats sampling some thyme and rosemary. But so far, so good. Not sure what I'm going to do with the catnip though. Moe likes to stick his whole head in like a feed bucket. So far that's staying outside. Might just need to winter out there too. Lol


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Sundancers said:


> Marshmallow is one of the first herbs I tried in the garden. Awesome plant and very easy to grow from seeds.
> 
> It gets about 4 ft tall and has a very pretty bloom to it. Some folks use the flower/leafs for tea but I like the root best.
> 
> It is a very soothing herb for a sore throat, it can also be used topically to soothe irritation in the skin caused by rashes.
> 
> To make a (tea) decoction ... Place chopped dry root in a pot of boiling water and simmer for about 10 minutes. Drain the root out and drink as needed. (Many herb stores have mallow tea bags)
> 
> Red Clover was my second herb to work with and I wildcraft it.


Dave from preparedsociety has told me where to find marshmallow in Texas but I have had no luck yet.


----------



## TinyHouse

I ordered it online.


----------



## Sundancers

Austin said:


> Dave from preparedsociety has told me where to find marshmallow in Texas but I have had no luck yet.


Don't give up! 

I've never found it in the wild here. (and I live on the fork of two rivers.) So I had to order my seeds on line also.

I have one bed planted just to try and make "true marshmallow treats" ... before it was a sugar, corn syrup confection... lol


----------



## TinyHouse

http://www.egardenseed.com/Marshmallow_Seeds_p/0162.7.htm


----------



## BootedBantam

Where does everyone get there seeds?


----------



## TinyHouse

All different places. I ordered the Marshmallow plant seeds from the link above.

I've gotten some from Johnny's Selected Seeds - http://www.johnnyseeds.com
Baker Creek Heirloom Seed Co. - http://rareseeds.com/
and from Seed Savers - http://www.seedsavers.org/


----------



## Sundancers

Hard to find herb seeds I get at Rose Mountain Herbs ... http://mountainroseherbs.com/index2.html

And also Baker Creek ...


----------



## BootedBantam

I use mountainrose, too. I also swap seeds with friends, and keep seeds from a veggie or fruit that I buy or love. 

thanks peeps!!
.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Sundancers said:


> Don't give up!
> 
> I've never found it in the wild here. (and I live on the fork of two rivers.) So I had to order my seeds on line also.
> 
> I have one bed planted just to try and make "true marshmallow treats" ... before it was a sugar, corn syrup confection... lol


That should be interesting.

To my understanding it also helps with stomach pain.


----------



## Sundancers

*Wildcrafting Violets*

It is violet time for me! (Yea)

Those little purple blooms have kept me busy for the last week or so. (I hope they hold out till the end of April!

I have violet honey working. I have be dehydrating (bloom and leaf) for tea and I need 4 cups of blooms for jelly.

My dehydrator has been going 24/7 for a while now ... (I do love spring and all that it brings)

Happy Herbs!


----------



## Energyvet

That sounds amazing. Wish I knew more about that stuff. 

I'd like to get bees. Do you have your own hive?


----------



## Roslyn

I have the violets coming up everywhere, but no blooms yet. It's still too early. I'm quite perplexed because it seems that my chives are gone. All of them. I had a huge border, about 5 feet long of chives and I thought I might have to thin them this year. Not one is popping up, and they should be at least 6-8 inches tall by now!

My comfrey is up, about 3 inches, it needs thinned out. I'm moving a few over to a new bed. My bee balm has spread nicely. I have clumps of catnip and lemon balm popping up everywhere. 

None of my mints seem to be coming up, they may be done in the pots. I need to make a protected bed where I can put them in the ground, the pots don't seem to make it through really bad winters.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Energyvet said:


> That sounds amazing. Wish I knew more about that stuff.
> 
> I'd like to get bees. Do you have your own hive?


I'm looking into an apiary now. Seems like it's a lot of work but worth it.


----------



## Sundancers

Energyvet said:


> That sounds amazing. Wish I knew more about that stuff.
> 
> I'd like to get bees. Do you have your own hive?


Not at the moment ... Our local bears have taken them out two years in a row. So no more hives for us till we tame the bears or fix a place they can't get into...

Wild crafting is only a lesson away ... research, research and a little more research. (then a class or two can't hurt. )

Best of luck!


----------



## Sundancers

Roslyn said:


> I have the violets coming up everywhere, but no blooms yet. It's still too early. I'm quite perplexed because it seems that my chives are gone. All of them. I had a huge border, about 5 feet long of chives and I thought I might have to thin them this year. Not one is popping up, and they should be at least 6-8 inches tall by now!
> 
> My comfrey is up, about 3 inches, it needs thinned out. I'm moving a few over to a new bed. My bee balm has spread nicely. I have clumps of catnip and lemon balm popping up everywhere.
> 
> None of my mints seem to be coming up, they may be done in the pots. I need to make a protected bed where I can put them in the ground, the pots don't seem to make it through really bad winters.


LOL

You have no chives and I have no comfrey ... May be time to replant on my side. (not sure what happened)

I was checking my mint today and it will not be long till it is jelly time. (My son in law made a note that he was out ... )

Got my 4 cups of sweet violets for jelly also ... I will be working on that in 24 hours!

2 hours picking sweet violets while Mother Nature plays on the radio !!! Can't beat that. (I hope the jelly turns out as well)


----------



## Energyvet

They offer extension courses on bee keeping from the local university. Everyone I talk to recommends that before getting bees. Considering all the failing bee syndrome discussions from pesticide use, I think I'll learn before I attempt anything.


----------



## Sundancers

Energyvet said:


> They offer extension courses on bee keeping from the local university. Everyone I talk to recommends that before getting bees. Considering all the failing bee syndrome discussions from pesticide use, I think I'll learn before I attempt anything.


It may help to join a local bee club and go from there...


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Sundancers said:


> Not at the moment ... Our local bears have taken them out two years in a row. So no more hives for us till we tame the bears or fix a place they can't get into...
> 
> Wild crafting is only a lesson away ... research, research and a little more research. (then a class or two can't hurt. )
> 
> Best of luck!


What kind of bears and can you... remove them?


----------



## Wazza

Bears? I thought our spiders and snakes were bad enough. Did have a mum and baby kangaroo around this summer but no damage to the garden...


----------



## Sundancers

Austin said:


> What kind of bears and can you... remove them?


We are in the territory of a black momma bear and her cubs ... and no they will not remove her. For the most part she has done little damage, taking out our hives and the neighbors trash cans vs. the bears in an area that do cause more problems.


----------

